# Bent rod pattern



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Noticed this year that people seem to be running a bent rod pattern. I have been doing very well at a few lakes this year and notice many ice fishermen seem to be looking for where cars park then following tracks out to fish a spot. I have spoken to some anglers in passing and they have stated they have been fishing "this spot" all season. Taking this into account and the amount of thime I have spent on these not so local spots I k now this is not true. has anyone else been seeing this? In addition, I also do not post too much info on here anymore because I suddenly see an up-tick in the number of people fishing an area. Has anyone else noticed these things? My final rant, I noticed people leaving a ton of trash "marking" their spot. These items include empty propane tanks, cigarette buts, bait containers, line, ect. I have done this or would do this, but do any fishermen out there resort to being slobs to mark a spot or are people just slobs in general?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

YES to all of the above.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't get your rod too bent..... people swarming after posts on the internet is the nature of the beast. No way to avoid it either, if you don't post, someone else will. Same goes for people simply watching and moving in on areas that they see people catch fish in. That goes for all fishing, any where, any season! If it is public water, just have to live with it or move on.

I am lucky that i live in a very rural area away from large cities. Most of the small towns around me have small reservoirs for water supply. I have been fishing a public reservoir very close to home all ice season and about 90% sure i am the only one who has put any holes in it. Been around to 5 different small reservoirs and have only seen a total of 4 other ice anglers.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Attica, I need to move where you are at! It's ok, I have been dealing with this for a number of years. Every few years i switch lakes.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

man, from the looks of this there must be a bunch of guilty parties out there. about 200 views and only responses!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I enjoy seeing all the people taking advantage of the ice this year, although if i see a shanty town ill likely head in a opposite direction.
I think the bent rod approach to ice fishing is a time proven method, but for me its way more enjoyable to find my own area and catch some... but if i see a lone shanty sitting in one spot for a long period of time, i like to follow up with an investigation when they are not there... so i guess that makes me semi guilty.
So what has been your lake of choice this year JB? haven't seen you out around here.


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

I personally enjoy my own private spot, but my 13 yo son will gladly sit on on your bucket and share your hole if you'll let him! I enjoy the quiet peace on the ice, but patience is not his virtue. I understand this, so we occasionally fish in shanty town. I always have poor results, but my son can easily move 25 feet every 10 minutes to kick-in an abandoned hole and try a new spot. It gives him a mission to find the fish, but the reality is usually depressing. I'm just going to classify it as a learning experience for patience and self-reliance. Don't follow the herd.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't believe the number of p.m's I have gotten this winter. I have fished in the shanty all winter even when I could bucket fish to hide what I am catching. Fishing Erie a lot more this year too. I have 5 days in and 6 more scheduled. Got board with pan fish and dealing with people.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Had it happen at wingfoot a few weeks ago. I fished a spot a few days in a row and all of a sudden 3 shacks are there the next day whatever no big deal. Well the guys seen me catch fish and were set up in my exact holes the next day I was out. And the guys asks when I was looking for them" you looking for something" I go Ya my holes from yesterday your sitting in.... He him hawed and beat around the bush so I just fired up the power auger and went to town drilling prolly 50 holes some no more than 10 ft from his shanty. Some people are lazy and just want the info handed to them instead of doing the homework like some of us do. Best part was guy only caught 2 crappies I had 10 keepers within the first half hr..

That's y I haven't posted a report in months. To many vultures on this site that don't wanna contribute but want every little detail of info on a bite. I can post a report for wingfoot and later that day have 26 pms from people I don't know asking( how deep, where at, what color, what kind of bait, this that the other it gets annoying). It's a tiny lake get out and drill and move around and you'll find them.So I just quit posting reports and don't have that problem anymore. Sad it has come to that but there's no point now days to post a report on inland lakes unless you want your spot to be a zoo.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> man, from the looks of this there must be a bunch of guilty parties out there. about 200 views and only responses!


Lots of people just look at this stuff for the heck of it. I haven't ice fished in years but I still look at the threads. I feel your pain but you can't do much on public waters.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I've had it happen dozens of times I had a guy come walking out on the ice with a catfish rod and an auger see fish behind my shack and drilled 3ft behind me but it was fun to watch a guy icefishing with a 10ft rod with 12lb test trying to catch crappie with a huge egg weighted bobber of course he did not get a bite lol as far as the vultures erieangler51 is speaking of I've learned the hard way not to post about spots that I want to keep fishing without the whole neighborhood showing up! It think it would help a little bit if the hardwater forum wasn't viewable to the public.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is it right to get upset that you drill a couple holes and a day later someone's in them? The early bird gets the worm. If I'm going to fish a lake I'm not familiar with the first thing I do is look at the depth map. The second thing I do is look for camp out signs. If I see a lot of blood, minnows, or yellow snow... guess where I'm drilling.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't know we could "own" our holes days later... Where do I put in a claim?? Many reasons why people follow the parking lots.. Shantys... People on the ice. I will during early ice just for the safety factor, not because I think they are getting fish so im partially guilty also.With 12" there is no need to but in all honesty we don't own any part of the lake. Unfortunaly if you leave the hole and come back the next day and someone's in the area.. Snooze ya lose.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Is it right to get upset that you drill a couple holes and a day later someone's in them? The early bird gets the worm. If I'm going to fish a lake I'm not familiar with the first thing I do is look at the depth map. The second thing I do is look for camp out signs. If I see a lot of blood, minnows, or yellow snow... guess where I'm drilling.



Its public water nobody can really stop the claim jumpers...I totally understand why some people who are new to a lake look for spots where others have been i don't think that's what people are complaining about. It's the guys who do absolutely no research on there own they just go driving around looking for the people who actually put in the time to find quality fish and follow them everywhere! I put 1,000s of hrs on the water and I'm not doing it so a whole city of lazy hole hoppers can set up on top of me.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Johnny! Mike & I saw this at North one day this year. A guy drives up and gets out with his stuff (no auger!) then proceeds out in footprints to froze over holes. He gets out his masonry hammer, whacks the hole to death, scoops out the ice and starts fishing-okay. Then a guy 75 yards away starts icing a few fish, and like a fly to fresh poop this guys almost runs over next to this other guy, beats a hole in the ice, and starts fishing right next to him. Amazing.

Trash is another issue. I can't understand why 'sportsmen' cannot carry out all that they brought with them-slobs at the least!

In early season I'm a chickenshit at heart, so I wait until I see other brave souls out there proving to me the ice is thick enough. Then I go out and drill my own holes away from others giving space to them, and not right next to their shanty. Please post more about how to catch them instead of where you caught them.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Buzzking I've had more than one run in with the hammer man of north this season! LOL


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Usually when I'm on the ice, I'm out of my area. We don't get much good ice, so I'm driving a couple hours every weekend to find some. I usually try to ask a few questions here to get me started (safe/unsafe areas, general locations and fishing styles, etc.) Just to save me a few hours of bumbling around. I hate to drive 2 hours to fish, only to spend 6 hours figuring out where to go and fish for an hour. I by no means expect gps numbers or anything. As a matter of fact, I try to stay far away from everyone else out of respect. I may walk around and politely ask for advice if im having no luck. More often than not, the guys offer to let me fish with them or at the least are happy to share the information. I always return the favor if I start catching them by letting them know when I find the fish and offer to let them fish with me. Several times I've exchanged phone numbers and called them when I started catching a few, and have even given them the lure that they were biting on because they didn't have one.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Buzzking I've had more than one run in with the hammer man of north this season! LOL


He's probably on here lurking somewhere. With his hammer in hand!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

enlighten me - in open water I am annoyed if someone shows up next to me, especially if they can't cast and cross my line. But on ice? I bought a shanty this year. Last time I was on the ice I had the windows shut. People could have been set up next to me and I still would have had privacy. Are you concerned that people are going to reduce the number of fish in a school? Do you want silence and other people are talking? If these offenders are so lazy, they're not gonna be moving around drilling a lot and scaring the fish. On ice you can set up lots more people in a small area than in open water - you fish straight down. Most beginners don't have electronics, and many people don't even have topo maps. So what is the harm if I see people have been frequenting a spot and I decide to fish there???


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

beaver said:


> Usually when I'm on the ice, I'm out of my area. We don't get much good ice, so I'm driving a couple hours every weekend to find some. I usually try to ask a few questions here to get me started (safe/unsafe areas, general locations and fishing styles, etc.) Just to save me a few hours of bumbling around. I hate to drive 2 hours to fish, only to spend 6 hours figuring out where to go and fish for an hour. I by no means expect gps numbers or anything. As a matter of fact, I try to stay far away from everyone else out of respect. I may walk around and politely ask for advice if im having no luck. More often than not, the guys offer to let me fish with them or at the least are happy to share the information. I always return the favor if I start catching them by letting them know when I find the fish and offer to let them fish with me. Several times I've exchanged phone numbers and called them when I started catching a few, and have even given them the lure that they were biting on because they didn't have one.



You do things the proper way! Unlike the guys who cruse around the ice looking for fish laying around then set up 3 feet away without so much as a hello.. If someone approaches me they way you do I'll invite them to fish by me and give them the whole scoop about how I'm doing and what I'm using. But the jerks who just set up on me without a word i tell them nothing I just turn up the radio so they can't hear me pulling fish lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You guys should start drilling some holes in dead areas. Then sprinkle some sawdust, toss a couple of dead minnows on the ice, and bleed your fish out around them. Then laugh at hammer man when he's chopping away. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

heron153 said:


> enlighten me - in open water I am annoyed if someone shows up next to me, especially if they can't cast and cross my line. But on ice? I bought a shanty this year. Last time I was on the ice I had the windows shut. People could have been set up next to me and I still would have had privacy. Are you concerned that people are going to reduce the number of fish in a school? Do you want silence and other people are talking? If these offenders are so lazy, they're not gonna be moving around drilling a lot and scaring the fish. On ice you can set up lots more people in a small area than in open water - you fish straight down. Most beginners don't have electronics, and many people don't even have topo maps. So what is the harm if I see people have been frequenting a spot and I decide to fish there???



I've been fishing without electronics my whole life and I don't need to follow others around altho that's changing next season I'm gonna finally give up fishing cave man style! I never fish the same spot more than two days in a row because I know I'll have company if I do it's not the guys that are trying to learn that bother me at all it's the professional spot hunters I'm talking about there are groups of guys that do nothing to try and find fish on there own that's what bothers me.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm gonna go catch a bucket full of gills and dump it out on ice that's in 2 feet of water!!!&#128521;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

beaver said:


> You guys should start drilling some holes in dead areas. Then sprinkle some sawdust, toss a couple of dead minnows on the ice, and bleed your fish out around them. Then laugh at hammer man when he's chopping away. Lol



Haha I've already done that! But not to the hammer man!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I'm gonna go catch a bucket full of gills and dump it out on ice that's in 2 feet of water!!!&#128521;



I like the way you think!&#128514;


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't notices any of this. But if I see a group of shanties, I usually try to avoid them. I like my peace & quite.
Try to do the same on Erie when perching. Heck, I've seen a pack of boats develop around one boat 'cause the the guy stopped to take a leak. . . .


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kinda like the Linda mae. People gather around it, and half the time they aren't catching them


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Buzzking said:


> He's probably on here lurking somewhere. With his hammer in hand!



No doubt he is! Not long ago I tossed a fish out the window of the shack I swear he can hear the sound of a fish hitting the ice from a mile away because he appeared out of nowhere and started wacking a hole 6 feet away lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I didn't know we could "own" our holes days later... Where do I put in a claim?? Many reasons why people follow the parking lots.. Shantys... People on the ice. I will during early ice just for the safety factor, not because I think they are getting fish so im partially guilty also.With 12" there is no need to but in all honesty we don't own any part of the lake. Unfortunaly if you leave the hole and come back the next day and someone's in the area.. Snooze ya lose.



I could care less if someone is fishing my old holes. I know I don't own the lake.The guy knew it was me from the day and played stupid like I didn't know it was him again that's what got me kinda mad. I was going to talk to the guy and see how he was doing and maybe give him a few pointers for out there but not after that move he knew he was in my holes and played dumb


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

bobberbucket said:


> Its public water nobody can really stop the claim jumpers...I totally understand why some people who are new to a lake look for spots where others have been i don't think that's what people are complaining about. It's the guys who do absolutely no research on there own they just go driving around looking for the people who actually put in the time to find quality fish and follow them everywhere! I put 1,000s of hrs on the water and I'm not doing it so a whole city of lazy hole hoppers can set up on top of me.



Couldn't of said it better Dave!!!!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> .......he knew he was in my holes and played dumb


Maybe not an act........


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Maybe not an act........



How not an act. He seen me catch fish from those holes the day before he set up 15 ft from me then next days he's in my holes from day before. Like bobber said people are lazy and just want spots handed to them. I'm done on this thread because it will go nowhere


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am with Strong, I usually fish by myself so I will walk within 10-15 yds of shanty's just for safety reasons. I have only been ice fishing for 3yrs. I did that on Saturday morning, went to lansiger rd walk out in the cove there were 3 shanty's set up I moved about 15 yds from them and tried to set my shanty up but the dang thing broke. Only ended up fishing there for an hr then left I got so perturbed.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> How not an act. He seen me catch fish from those holes the day before he set up 15 ft from me then next days he's in my holes from day before. Like bobber said people are lazy and just want spots handed to them. I'm done on this thread because it will go nowhere



Don't worry Erie! Late ice is coming and just like early ice those types will be afraid to go out good times will be here again! &#128526;


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> How not an act.


I meant that maybe he was not acting dumb...... he was just legitimately dumb. :T


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have news for booberbucket....i got a vex this year and didn't realize it was also a bullhorn....ive had more company this year fishing than EVER... i blame the vex on that....but on a positive note...not sure how i ever got along without it...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

backfar said:


> I have news for booberbucket....i got a vex this year and didn't realize it was also a bullhorn....ive had more company this year fishing than EVER... i blame the vex on that....but on a positive note...not sure how i ever got along without it...



Haha that's why I'm getting this little guy I can hide in my tackle box until I've got the shack set up.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol...looks like you have alot better plan than what I've been using....not sure how that unit works? But i can tell you that using a flasher is kinda like fishing and playing a video game at the same time. ...you wont be sorry for getting it...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I just think the whole thread is kinda petty... I mean, there isn't one of us that has not went out and seen holes from days earlier and not set up to fish the area. I've followed sled tracks many times.. Not to get to your sacred spot, only to get to a known area that holds fish or because it's much easier pulling my shanty or sled through all the freaking snow we get like this year. I'm old what can I say. I've been doing this since the early 80's, have expensive equipment for that edge. No hole hopper here. Our sport does require etiquette but there will always be people who don't practice it. I don't mind people fishing the same area as me. Met a lot of nice people out there. Could you imagine setting up at Nimi on C-5 early ice and not expect anyone else to fish the area... Petty. Someone posted the early bird gets the worm.. That's basically how it works. So if someone is fishing the holes you drilled days later it's just kinda too bad. I never open old holes, not good on my nils auger.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

backfar said:


> Lol...looks like you have alot better plan than what I've been using....not sure how that unit works? But i can tell you that using a flasher is kinda like fishing and playing a video game at the same time. ...you wont be sorry for getting it...



It's not nearly as cool as a vex! But it should should suit my basic needs. If my wife would go for it Id have an fl20 on the way but she won't ! However the little marcum was approved lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I just think the whole thread is kinda petty... I mean, there isn't one of us that has not went out and seen holes from days earlier and not set up to fish the area. I've followed sled tracks many times.. Not to get to your sacred spot, only to get to a known area that holds fish or because it's much easier pulling my shanty or sled through all the freaking snow we get like this year. I'm old what can I say. I've been doing this since the early 80's, have expensive equipment for that edge. No hole hopper here. Our sport does require etiquette but there will always be people who don't practice it. I don't mind people fishing the same area as me. Met a lot of nice people out there. Could you imagine setting up at Nimi on C-5 early ice and not expect anyone else to fish the area... Petty. Someone posted the early bird gets the worm.. That's basically how it works. So if someone is fishing the holes you drilled days later it's just kinda too bad. I never open old holes, not good on my nils auger.



This isn't about being at a zoo like C-5 or OSP first ice. This is about dirty no good bands of scum who wait for you to find them some fish so they can literally move on your spot set up camp and rape your fishing holes until they are absolutely fished to death! The kinda scum that will set up on your spot and give you dirty looks when you show up there! People who don't put a lick of time into fishing! when I'm fishing wayyy out in the middle of the lake where nobody's been at all on some spot I put work into took time to find in my boat well before these sucmbag non fishermen even thought about ice season and they show up see fish call all there little non fishing scab leach scum buddy's to set up camp and rape my spot for the next two weeks! That's my petty gripe I don't fish in the usual camps And I sure don't like when the place I took the time to find and figure out becomes the camp! Jealous of your auger btw.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

bobberbucket said:


> This isn't about being at a zoo like C-5 or OSP first ice. This is about dirty no good bands of scum who wait for you to find them some fish so they can literally move on your spot set up camp and rape your fishing holes until they are absolutely fished to death! The kinda scum that will set up on your spot and give you dirty looks when you show up there! People who don't put a lick of time into fishing! when I'm fishing wayyy out in the middle of the lake where nobody's been at all on some spot I put work into took time to find in my boat well before these sucmbag non fishermen even thought about ice season and they show up see fish call all there little non fishing scab leach scum buddy's to set up camp and rape my spot for the next two weeks! That's my petty gripe I don't fish in the usual camps And I sure don't like when the place I took the time to find and figure out becomes the camp! Jealous of your auger btw.






Amen Dave!!!! Like I said I could care less if someone is fishing the area. I seen the guys fishing across the lake and they seen me for the 2nd day in a row and decided to set camp 15 ft from me. Then next day fish my holes and I ask about it and then they play the dumb card is what gets me aggravated. Like I mentioned its a public lake nothing I can do about someone fishing my old holes. Hell I've done it too. just don't lie to me about it when you know it's me from the day before. I gave up holes at Nimi this year because 2 guys came out and said they were their holes from the day before. They were polite about it said if not that's no problem we will move over here. Without hesitation I moved and gave them the holes because they were nice about it. We talked all day shared fishing stories and shared tips and what was working that day. And that's how it should be. Like I said before he caught 2 all day I caught 10 the first hr. I put my time in and do my homework so I don't waste time and have successful outings 90% of the time and can pattern the fish. Some people don't do that and just want info handed to them so like bobberbucket said go out fish your spot catch fish and then he tells his brother, then he tells 3 friends, then they tell 3 people soon you've got 10 shanty a in a spot that fishes maybe 5 tops....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I feel ya, I just don't get the part where you say they set up on your spot when you show up to fish there. If your not there it's not ours anymore unless we camp there overnight. Those of us that have been doing this a long time usually have other go to areas. I may have an 8" nils for sale if you're interested.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I dont mind helping others....as long as they use some respect and do not get to close...if they setup next to me and ice is bouncing off my shanty from the earth breaking equipment they brought with them to ruin my day....well then...i do get ticked...its all about showing respect to those around us....booberbucket brings up good points about being AWAY from the pack and putting time into finding HIS spots....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty bold of them to do.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I feel ya, I just don't get the part where you say they set up on your spot when you show up to fish there. If your not there it's not ours anymore unless we camp there overnight. Those of us that have been doing this a long time usually have other go to areas. I may have an 8" nils for sale if you're interested.



Never said they were on my spot just said they were fishing my holes and basically denied the fact and we both knew they were wrong. Ive been doing it a long time as well lived in mn for 7 years and wi 4 yrs and now 3 here. If u didn't ice fish and like fishing you were bored for 6 months in mn.I got spoiled up there no worries about getting ice or not, driving trucks and wheelhouses on the lake, it was a blast.....I've got a power auger but am looking for a hand auger for early ice and to cut down weight when I know I won't be hole hopin!!! Pm me


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

LoL!!! I was one of the original guys getting the tiny crappies a wingfoot right before dark when they opened to the public. Last year i had buckets perch spot at nimi all to myself. I also heard Springfield has a hot morning crappie bite, smh. But what can u do? Threre will be a hot bite somewhere else next ice season, and ogf will be chasing it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I just think the whole thread is kinda petty... I mean, there isn't one of us that has not went out and seen holes from days earlier and not set up to fish the area. I've followed sled tracks many times.. Not to get to your sacred spot, only to get to a known area that holds fish or because it's much easier pulling my shanty or sled through all the freaking snow we get like this year. I'm old what can I say. I've been doing this since the early 80's, have expensive equipment for that edge. No hole hopper here. Our sport does require etiquette but there will always be people who don't practice it. I don't mind people fishing the same area as me. Met a lot of nice people out there. Could you imagine setting up at Nimi on C-5 early ice and not expect anyone else to fish the area... Petty. Someone posted the early bird gets the worm.. That's basically how it works. So if someone is fishing the holes you drilled days later it's just kinda too bad. I never open old holes, not good on my nils auger.


Petty... I wont take offense. And I can honestly say I haven't fished an area or other peoples holes unless I was a guest. So, while you may have done this, please don't assume that I, or others have. It was instilled in me at a young age to go and find my own fish, which I have. It's just what I do.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

never heard that term rod benders, I always called them hitch hikers. had 2 guys at mosquito last year pull that on me two days in a row. but I really got them on the third day pretty good but that's another story


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Is it right to get upset that you drill a couple holes and a day later someone's in them? The early bird gets the worm. If I'm going to fish a lake I'm not familiar with the first thing I do is look at the depth map. The second thing I do is look for camp out signs. If I see a lot of blood, minnows, or yellow snow... guess where I'm drilling.





STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I didn't know we could "own" our holes days later... Where do I put in a claim?? Many reasons why people follow the parking lots.. Shantys... People on the ice. I will during early ice just for the safety factor, not because I think they are getting fish so im partially guilty also.With 12" there is no need to but in all honesty we don't own any part of the lake. Unfortunaly if you leave the hole and come back the next day and someone's in the area.. Snooze ya lose.


Couldn't agree more. And as Attica said, it happens whether you're fishing on ice, on shore, or in a boat! Never heard it called the "bent rod" pattern before, but it's an apt term. In fact, I recommended it to a guy who had never fished Mosquito, but wanted to try ice fishing and was looking for a few spots to try. I gave him a couple of the usual (off the State Park, off the 305 ramp and off the cemetery), and told him to look for the "pack". These places are hardly secret in any sense of the word.

Admittedly, some courtesy and discretion are in order here, and I think that's the nature of most of the complaints. Consider the fact that we've had good ice 2 years in a row. When is the last time that happened? How many years before that did we have unsafe ice, or no ice at all? Not exactly a situation tailor made to produce young ice fishing "experts". How do they know where to go, or what to do? First of all, don't go barging into the middle of the pack and start drilling. Maybe move in on the periphery. If guys are fishing out in the open, strike up a conversation and ask some questions.

However, the above does not address the issue of "claim jumpers". I think the best revenge would be to drill nearby and proceed to outfish them there. After all, the where is only part of the equation. Case in point. My BIL and I were just killing the white bass off the end of the breakwall at 'Bula. Every time a big charter boat would come booming out of the harbor, it would seem to stir up the bait fish which got the whities cranked up. A couple of guys in another boat came working their way down the wall obviously fishing for smallies. They saw us with "bent rods" and moved right in. Considering the size of the body of water, they moved in really close! You know what? We continued whacking the whities while they didn't catch a thing! They knew the where of it, but not the how!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't take out of context what I said. Holes previously drilled days before or open ones you may come across. With nobody on them of course. No need for a high horse here.


----------

